# YJ YuHu Megaminx



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-38376-1-1.html

To me it looks like the Moyu Weilong in a Megaminx form.


----------



## buzzringdude (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like everyone will have a new megaminx main.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 1, 2014)

cool


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2014)

buzzringdude said:


> Looks like everyone will have a new megaminx main.



If it's better the the Dayan or SS Megas then I might buy it.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Aug 1, 2014)

Did you really need to start a thread for this? Do you even know if this is definitely a moyu cube?


----------



## Stewy (Aug 1, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Did you really need to start a thread for this? Do you even know if this is definitely a moyu cube?



it's posted by moyu on the moyu forums, one would assume it is a moyu cube.


----------



## Fawn (Aug 1, 2014)

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG.

I cry now.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2014)

Hands up if you think this won't be out until 2016...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Hands up if you think this won't be out until 2016...



This is what they said about the release date 
Dungeons five magic one kind of magic design Raised five Demon five magic design on April 25, 2014. Estimated time to market in mid-September.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Hands up if you think this won't be out until 2016...



considering the stuffs they have in their pipeline, I'm raising my hands up


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Aug 2, 2014)

The post says it's due in September.


----------



## RayLam (Aug 2, 2014)

translate:
Moyu megaminx is a design of hump style(i don't know how to translate"凸起“,just look at the picture of 1#website..)
Moyu megaminx was designed on 25th,Apr,2014,may be sold in the middle of Sep
Every edges and corners are used hump style,the stickers are in the locations of humps.This design helps have a better feeling of holding,especially at comp.Every turning motion can make the degree of layer more exact.
Previous Megeminxes,whose stickers were put on the cube by glue.If the glue was bad,stickers would drop down and this situation made competitors hard to turn.
Moyu Megaminx is used "Wei" series design idea,inner struction is used"Arc cutting",and R chamfers.
We have applied patents(i don't know whether dayan would sue,haha)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2014)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> The post says it's due in September.



Didn't they say the 5x5 would be out at the end of MAY?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 2, 2014)

AND THE SPECULATION OF THE MOYU 5x5 SURVIVES AGAIN!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 2, 2014)

maybe it will be out next year idk

I doubt the 15x15 will be though


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sure, I'm sure it will come out at the end of this year along with the Skewb, Pyraminx, 5x5, 6x6 -- totally


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 2, 2014)

TL;DR translation: The MoYu Megaminx will come out in September (supposedly ) and has elevated sticker-placement humps instead of tiles (which, according to them, "frequently come loose").


----------



## Imago (Aug 11, 2014)

shengshou is cheap can be modded but if this one comes pre-modded out of the mold its another story


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 11, 2014)

A megaminx that humps? Um thats nice


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2014)

Imago said:


> shengshou is cheap can be modded but if this one comes pre-modded out of the mold its another story



Modding is a pain for some of us.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 15, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Sure, I'm sure it will come out at the end of this year along with the Skewb, Pyraminx, 5x5, 6x6 -- totally



Looks like you predicted right because the MoYu Skewb, MoYu Pyraminx, MoYu 5x5, and MoYu 6x6 DID come out. lol


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 15, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> Looks like you predicted right because the MoYu Skewb, MoYu Pyraminx, MoYu 5x5, and MoYu 6x6 DID come out. lol


Yep...so accurate


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pieces look good, well designed. Can't wait for this to come out.




Spoiler



https://translate.google.com/transl...://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-38376-1-1.html



> ... System design using Viagra...


WHAAAT?!



Coolster01 said:


> A megaminx that humps? Um thats nice



I think you had something there


----------



## theace (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish they have a tiled version. I'm way too used to my MF8v2. Can't get over the grip they provide!


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 1, 2015)

Dang... Just bought a Dayan MegaMinx...


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 2, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Dang... Just bought a Dayan MegaMinx...



I just brought two (stickerless and white). The Moyu Mega will probably not be out for a while. They've avoided/haven't provided much news on it as far as I know.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

> I wish they have a tiled version. I'm way too used to my MF8v2. Can't get over the grip they provide!


I wish they had _a_ version out.


----------



## FishTalons (Jan 7, 2015)

Just one question... Are those caps on each of the pictures or tiled stickers?


----------



## lolamajens (Jan 31, 2015)

does anyone here have an idea when is the moyu megaminx coming out?


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

lolamajens said:


> does anyone here have an idea when is the moyu megaminx coming out?


Afraid not.


----------



## Berd (Jun 21, 2015)

BUMP:

https://twitter.com/ChoAsher

This guy seems to have pictures along with a master morphix and cubic Aofu!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> BUMP:
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChoAsher
> 
> This guy seems to have pictures along with a master morphix and cubic Aofu!


There's already a thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53746-New-MoYu-Puzzles


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> BUMP:
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChoAsher
> 
> This guy seems to have pictures along with a master morphix and cubic Aofu!



Wut?!?!?!


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> There's already a thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53746-New-MoYu-Puzzles



Thankyou!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jun 22, 2015)

More pics... http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-64615-1-1.html
Available on Cubezz as well... http://cubezz.com/Wholesale-342-b0-Megaminx+Gigaminx+Teraminx.html


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 6, 2015)

Unboxing ! Finally : 




After lubing, tensionning and some solves, it gets quite good, not as my modded shengshou but it turns well, good corner cutting, a special feeling but it still locks a little bit. After breaking in, I will see if it becomes my main. But for the price, it's an awesome puzzle !


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Jul 6, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> Unboxing ! Finally : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COSrm0B0NhQ
> 
> After lubing, tensionning and some solves, it gets quite good, not as my modded shengshou but it turns well, good corner cutting, a special feeling but it still locks a little bit. After breaking in, I will see if it becomes my main. But for the price, it's an awesome puzzle !


It's YJ not moyu bro


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 7, 2015)

OkinawaSolver said:


> It's YJ not moyu bro



I apologize, I correct that immediatly !

I'm now uploading some solves to show how it performs after some breaking in.


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 8, 2015)

some solves :


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> some solves : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuVICKPtSLE


So... better than the Dayan you think?


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 8, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> some solves : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuVICKPtSLE



Yes! Finally someone makes a solve video and not just an unboxing. It looks surprisingly okay out of the box. I bet it'll be amazing once it's set up properly.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Jul 8, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> I apologize, I correct that immediatly !
> 
> I'm now uploading some solves to show how it performs after some breaking in.



No need to apologize


----------



## Chree (Jul 8, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> some solves : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuVICKPtSLE



That's what I wanted to see. Thanks man!


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 8, 2015)

After even more solves, I lost almost ten seconds.
But this is not a cube for slow people or them who have more look ahead than fingertricks. I don't know how to tell it in english. But as you can see, I go faster than with my modded shengshou but I do more pauses and with practicing, I will try to loose those pauses and to go even faster !



Berd said:


> So... better than the Dayan you think?


I don't know, it depends on your style. Try it ! For it price, it's a nice choice and it will allow you to choose !


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 9, 2015)

wonder how long it will take before moyu takes over the whole cubing industry :v


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 9, 2015)

Sub20MinSolver said:


> wonder how long it will take before moyu takes over the whole cubing industry :v



They still need to make a Square-1 puzzle.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

Sub20MinSolver said:


> wonder *hualong* it will take before moyu takes over the whole cubing industry :v



ftfy

they do make great puzzles and they have almost every wca puzzle, but some cubes are just inferior to other brands. eg. 2x2 (dayan), maybe megaminx (we dont know if its better or worse than the shengshou/dayan/mf8), arguably 3x3s (gans, yuxin, etc), 7x7 (mini shengshou)


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

isnt moyu mega 
I feel like they'll make a huahu and it'll be MoYu, and be a ton more expensive and better


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> They still need to make a Square-1 puzzle.



They still need a clock.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 9, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> They still need a clock.



That too.

Also has anyone received the Moyu/Yj Megaminx yet from ordering it from HKnowstore?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 9, 2015)

So mine arrived this morning. I've spent a good portion of the day breaking into it, I've lubed/tensioned it, and ehhh, I'm not too keen on it. Granted I'm a nub, so you can take anything I say here with a pinch of salt (when in doubt, see my sig).

The corner cutting is pretty good for a Mega, a bit better than the DaYan. It's easier to grip than I thought it'd be, though I can't shake off the feeling that I'd like it more if it had DaYan-style ridges. The default sticker scheme is fine, I s'pose. It's a bit bigger than the DaYan- a few milimetres taller, but I doubt many will care much about that. Out of the box, it has that dry-scratchy feel that I'm sure you're all used to by now if you have experience with MoYu/YJ cubes. It goes away after a while. I also noticed it felt a bit wet when I first got it, it seems to have been pretty sloppily lubed in the factory. You may wanna wash your hands after holding it for the first time.
My biggest complaint about this puzzle is that, for me at least, it catches a lot. Pieces seem to very easily get caught on each other when turning, causing the side to get stuck until you shimmy it around just a bit. I should also note that it has that bumpy-turning feel that a lot of MoYu/YJ cubes have, which I guess is fine on a cube, but on a dodecahedron, it gets real annoying, real fast.

But yeah, those are just my thoughts after having it a day. Don't take this as a definite review though, I'll probably change my mind about it after I've spent a few more days playing around with/ breaking into it. But for now, i'm just a bit disapointed.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk_5-XGHaro

^Cubeologist unboxing


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 10, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> My biggest complaint about this puzzle is that, for me at least, it catches a lot.


I practiced with those and now mine is really good. But I feel like there is ZERO catch after some playing with my modded shensghou (yep still him ^^).
I know what I'll have to do to make good times at megaminx next week-end for a comp.


----------



## Aunk (Jul 10, 2015)

I got mine yesterday, and made a video of it:






Seems to me like it's a guanlong in megaminx form


----------



## JamesDanko (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm going to be ordering some cubes soon, and one of them will be a megaminx. Can anyone so afar safely say this is better than a Dayan? Because if so I'm going to get it.


----------



## Aunk (Jul 10, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I'm going to be ordering some cubes soon, and one of them will be a megaminx. Can anyone so afar safely say this is better than a Dayan? Because if so I'm going to get it.



It honestly isn't. It's awkward to grip and use, and is very blocky, catchy, and locky. You're better off sticking with a Dayan or an mf8 v3


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

Aunk said:


> It honestly isn't. It's awkward to grip and use, and is very blocky, catchy, and locky. You're better off sticking with a Dayan or an mf8 v3



My Dayan is really catchy. Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 10, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I'm going to be ordering some cubes soon, and one of them will be a megaminx. Can anyone so afar safely say this is better than a Dayan? Because if so I'm going to get it.



You're probably better off getting a DaYan with ridges. As I said in my tl;dr first impressions post above, the only real advantage I notice the YJ having over the DaYan is the corner cutting. Otherwise it just feels inferior.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 10, 2015)

I just got mine in the mail. First impressions (or rather, comparison to Dayan w/ ridges):

- Scratchy, as all Moyu/YJ puzzles are out of the box.

- Smooth and fast. Feels more stable than both of my Dayans

- Locky. I think this will be an easy fix compared to on my Dayan, where I spent a good hour modding and lubing. I literally got this puzzle half an hour ago, but what it feels like to me is that this cube only needs to be lubed and tensions.

- Bigger than Dayan megaminx. I actually like this, because it's easier for me to grip. I have huge hands and turn better with this bigger size. I can grip this just as good if not better than my Dayan w/ ridges.

- Sticker job is bad. Two of my purple stickers are coming off already because they were placed wrong. Sucks, too. I like the color scheme. Not a big deal though. 


Overall: So far I like this puzzle. I think if I take the time to lube and loosen this puzzle to my liking, I will use it at nats. Anyone agree/disagree with my initial thoughts?

Also, if anyone is wondering I ordered this from the Cubicle.


----------



## myung97 (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's my video + some solves






(This is from the perspective of someone averaging around a minute)

Overall I'd say it's all right, but nothing too great. 

After lubing/tensioning:
-Feels very clunky and seems to catch quite a lot.
-The outer design doesn't feel too great and seems to contribute to the locking due to turning style.
-Size is larger than most standard megaminxes. Not good for someone with small hands like me. 
-Compared to my modded Shengshou: No match. Modded Shengshou (when done right) is so much better. 

Final verdict: Don't get this if you're already fast with a Dayan or whatever brand you're using. I'd say this is pretty good for people getting into megaminx (cheap price), although a Shengshou without any modding is still just as good and cheaper. The size is a bit of a nuisance to deal with, and it just locks up too much right now for me to really enjoy solving it.

Note: This may change over time. I've had the puzzle for several hours but have done enough solves to get a basic idea of how it might turn out.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> My Dayan is really catchy. Does anyone know how to fix it?



I think you just need to lube it really heavily and break it in. The turning will become smoother and catches will be greatly reduced.


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I think you just need to lube it really heavily and break it in. The turning will become smoother and catches will be greatly reduced.


Ugh. That's what I've been doing. Ah well.


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 11, 2015)

I've done more solves on it and it's my main. As I said, I almost don't catch anymore after un solve on a modded shengshou and even when it's catching, his fastness, his corner cutting and other stuff made me lost 10 seconds on my regular averages. I know feel lazy to modd more my shengshou (I was needing it because my florian cut is really little) but I gonna try and make a review/compairison soon !
I don't recomand this cube for beginners because if a broken in shengshou + Florian mod is a tiny bit better but for someone who wants to try cubes or who have only 10$, this is a nice choice.
If I had to give a mark, I'd say 8/10 because of the tiny catches and some personnal stuff (the look I'm not a fan of ... etc)


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 13, 2015)

Someone help!
I got one a few days ago. Most of the sides are really good, but 2 or 3 of the sides are really slow and catchy, and really hard to finger trick. Anyone have advice on how I could fix that?
Thanks!


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 13, 2015)

Have you taken the sides apart and lubed the hardware and tensioned properly?


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 13, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Someone help!
> I got one a few days ago. Most of the sides are really good, but 2 or 3 of the sides are really slow and catchy, and really hard to finger trick. Anyone have advice on how I could fix that?
> Thanks!


It is probably the out of box tensions, I have heard they can be really uneven on the yuhu.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't track my package on cubezz! 

My YuHu is coming.

(a beautiful quote, right there.)


----------



## Lid (Jul 13, 2015)

pdilla said:


> My YuHu is coming.


Cubezz haven't even shipped mine yet (9 days) (a stickerless).


----------



## pdilla (Jul 13, 2015)

Lid said:


> Cubezz haven't even shipped mine yet (9 days) (a stickerless).



Cubezz was nice enough to ship mine the very next day. It's kinda the gamble of buying from cubezz... you don't know what the hell they will do with your order.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 13, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Have you taken the sides apart and lubed the hardware and tensioned properly?


I sort of lubed it, but not properly.


Phinagin said:


> It is probably the out of box tensions, I have heard they can be really uneven on the yuhu.


I tried loosening it, but it still had the catchy feeling, and it felt like it was too loose.
I'll just try breaking it in a bit more and lubing it properly.


----------



## rock1t (Jul 13, 2015)

Lid said:


> Cubezz haven't even shipped mine yet (9 days) (a stickerless).



I'm sorry for you, that's because the stickerless isn't in stock (no store have this megaminx) and so that's why they (cubezz) remove this product from the store (for now)


----------



## v0lt3r (Jul 13, 2015)

mine is stickerless in cubezz and says "shipped". :S

order:


----------



## rock1t (Jul 13, 2015)

v0lt3r said:


> mine is stickerless in cubezz and says "shipped". :S
> 
> order:
> 
> View attachment 5306



It's weird, I don't think they shipped it yet, because my order was "Shipped" (on the website) 2 weeks ago, but it got shipped (real shipment) 4 days later. So there is a possibility that yours haven't shipped yet, even if it says shipped.

---

I also ordered from lightake (June 30th) and it is not shipped yet, so I may get it in 2 months or never.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 14, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> I sort of lubed it, but not properly.
> 
> I tried loosening it, but it still had the catchy feeling, and it felt like it was too loose.
> I'll just try breaking it in a bit more and lubing it properly.



You might have bent screws? Apparently it's a relatively common problem with the first batch. YJ has dealt with it, but supposedly 381 were sent out with bent screws.


----------



## rock1t (Jul 14, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> You might have bent screws? Apparently it's a relatively common problem with the first batch. YJ has dealt with it, but supposedly 381 were sent out with bent screws.



I'm so lucky and happy, I have one that doesn't have bent screw (i've lubed my megaminx today) and found that all the screws were fine. And I was one of the first people to order it from cubezz (that means first batch).


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 14, 2015)

Then I'm lucky too !


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> You might have bent screws? Apparently it's a relatively common problem with the first batch. YJ has dealt with it, but supposedly 381 were sent out with bent screws.


Yeah, one of themscrews were bent, I found it when I was lubing it.I sort of bent it back with pliers, and now it's much better!:tu


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 14, 2015)

Lid said:


> Cubezz haven't even shipped mine yet (9 days) (a stickerless).



Exact same boat as you


----------



## rock1t (Jul 14, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Yeah, one of themscrews were bent, I found it when I was lubing it.I sort of bent it back with pliers, and now it's much better!:tu



Where did you buy it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 16, 2015)

I just got mine today. BTW mine had no bent screws.






I feel like it'll be so much better then my Dayan after I break it in.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I just got mine today. BTW mine had no bent screws.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40unG3A4CQc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I feel like it'll be so much better then my Dayan after I break it in.



how come everyone is saying it will be better than the dayan after breaking in but on cubecast they said it sucks??? I am now thoroughly confused.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> how come everyone is saying it will be better than the dayan after breaking in but on cubecast they said it sucks??? I am now thoroughly confused.



But with the proper lube job and proper tensions makes it better.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine is on its way, but my 2-cents as of now is that it seems that it is a good puzzle, but people had such high hopes because, well, you know... it's MoYu (Kind of) and was expecting the best Megaminx ever made. Plus they are comparing it to a most likely well broken in Megaminx.


----------



## Chree (Jul 17, 2015)

A part of me wonders if this puzzle was originally intended to be a Moyu puzzle... but they became realized it couldn't live up to such a standard. And then it got down-branded, for lack of a better term.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Mine is on its way, but my 2-cents as of now is that it seems that it is a good puzzle, but people had such high hopes because, well, you know... it's MoYu (Kind of) and was expecting the best Megaminx ever made. Plus they are comparing it to a most likely well broken in Megaminx.



Well I've had my Dayan Megaminx since Nov. 2012 and since then I've done about 350+ solves on it and modded it so it's a really good turning puzzle. But after owning my YuHu for less than 24 hours and doing about 7 solves it feels a little better then my Dayan.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 22, 2015)

So I just received mine, and boy oh boy... it is extremely catchy.

And talk about uneven tensions. Some sides you can loosen all the way and they still are hard to turn. I need to take this thing apart and find out what the deal is.

So far, not liking it.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 22, 2015)

pdilla said:


> So I just received mine, and boy oh boy... it is extremely catchy.
> 
> And talk about uneven tensions. Some sides you can loosen all the way and they still are hard to turn. I need to take this thing apart and find out what the deal is.
> 
> So far, not liking it.



The main solution people have found about this is to change the screws. If your YuHu has uneven sides even on the same tensions odds are the screws are bent. The Cubicle started selling the hardware the other day so you could change them and see if it helps.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 22, 2015)

pdilla said:


> So I just received mine, and boy oh boy... it is extremely catchy.
> 
> And talk about uneven tensions. Some sides you can loosen all the way and they still are hard to turn. I need to take this thing apart and find out what the deal is.
> 
> So far, not liking it.



You will like it better after fixing the tensions.


----------



## myung97 (Jul 22, 2015)

So I've had the Yuhu for about 2 weeks and have done 500+ solves, and my verdict still stays the same. I've found the nice sweet spot for tensioning and lubing, and I honestly have to admit that it's a great turning puzzle. 

However, the size is still too big and it cramps my hands after about 10 solves. While it isn't too hard to adjust, the thing I find most frustrating is something that cannot be changed due to the design of the puzzle, and that is the stickers. The stickers on the Yuhu (factory or thecubicle.us fitted) are a tad bit too small and spaced too far apart from each other due to the design of the pieces. I like my stickers to be fitted next to each other with little room in between. While this may not be an issue for everyone, it's a major issue for me as I can't recognize the colors on the pieces due to the black coloring of the pieces interfering with the overall appearance. This results in me consistently averaging much slower (around 1:15-1:25) than normal with my modded Shengshou (1:00-1:07). 

I won't be using this as my main for the aforementioned reasons, but I still do think that this is a really great puzzle for those wanting to get into megaminx. In my opinion, the Yuhu takes the least amount of work to break in and find the sweet spot (just a bit of lubing + tensioning), compared to the Dayan (lots of breaking in + potential modding) or Shengshou (same as the Dayan). If you are interested in starting megaminx or want a cheap option for buying one, definitely get the Yuhu. On the other hand, if you're already serious about megaminx or really want to get serious about it, I'd recommend not getting the Yuhu and getting a either a Dayan or Shengshou, and putting in the time and effort to make it great (hundreds to thousands of solves + modding). 

So my overall verdict is: It's good, not great. I don't think it's worth buying if you want to get serious about megaminx.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 22, 2015)

My review of the Megaminx


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 22, 2015)

myung97 said:


> This results in me consistently averaging much slower (around 1:15-1:25) than normal with my Moyu (1:00-1:07).



FTFY.



myung97 said:


> So my overall verdict is: It's good, not great. I don't think it's worth buying if you want to get serious about megaminx.



Oops. Maybe the recog will be easier with stickerless, though, and I'm used to Dayan size megas (with ridges, it's about the same size).


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 22, 2015)

Lol. The YJ YuHu is not the "MoYu Mega" we talked about. The "Moyu" one has ridges.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Lol. The YJ YuHu is not the "MoYu Mega" we talked about. The "Moyu" one has ridges.



There is no Moyu Megaminx yet. The moyu megaminx that I originally showed almost a year ago in the original post ended up becoming the now known Yj YuHu Megaminx.


----------



## myung97 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sadly I can't use stickerless because my custom scheme is completely different.

Also here's my review:


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 23, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> There is no Moyu Megaminx yet. The moyu megaminx that I originally showed almost a year ago in the original post ended up becoming the now known Yj YuHu Megaminx.



Nope. That's not true.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Nope. That's not true.



Is it not? The mechanisms look the same to me.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Nope. That's not true.



How come?



guysensei1 said:


> Is it not? The mechanisms look the same to me.



Exactly


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 23, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Lol. The YJ YuHu is not the "MoYu Mega" we talked about. The "Moyu" one has ridges.



If you're referring to my post, that was something of an inside joke. Not sure if it's visible when he shows the shengshou, but his modded shengshou has a moyu logo on it.


----------



## Chree (Jul 27, 2015)

Stickerless version is here. Color contrast between the greens and the blues isn't great. They went with the bright and "pink" shades. Shoulda gone standard and "pink" imo.

See what I mean in the spoiler.

But i still really like it. Not sure if main-worthy tho. I had some thoughts.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3M_IZaMyTk


----------



## cashis (Jul 27, 2015)

myung97 said:


> Sadly I can't use stickerless because my custom scheme is completely different.



take it apart and rearrange the pieces to be as close to yours as possible


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 27, 2015)

cashis said:


> take it apart and rearrange the pieces to be as close to yours as possible



I use his scheme, and the colors themselves are completely different. There's really just no way to do it.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 2, 2015)

It finally came in. After one solve it got soo much better, but still not great yet. Taking it apart.... look at all the colors!


----------



## CuberRiley (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys!
I'm wanting to fix the bent screws in my YuHu, but I don't want to order another set from The Cubicle. Could I possibly email YJ or where I ordered from (Cubezz) for them to send me another set, possibly for free?
Thanks!
-Riley


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 7, 2015)

Cubezz should provide you with replacement screws for free.


----------



## DarioRubik (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## pokekrom (Sep 11, 2015)

It's quite old but here it is (in french :/) :


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Absolutely terrible


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> Absolutely terrible



why and how?


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

The YuHu is my least favourite megaminx because it catches like crazy!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> The YuHu is my least favourite megaminx because it catches like crazy!



WTF mine doesn't catch at all.


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess I got a dud lol


----------



## Chree (Sep 23, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> I guess I got a dud lol



Play with the tensions... yours might be too loose. Or too tight. Both of my Yuhus were waaaay too tight out of the box.


----------



## Lid (Sep 23, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> I guess I got a dud lol


And you should definitely check for bent screws, since many of them have atleast some (mine had one) and replace them.


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you both for the advice, I will try both and report back here


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Oct 10, 2015)

Did they fix the bent screws yet?
I'm thinking of getting one but I'm not sure if i should buy extra screws


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 10, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> Did they fix the bent screws yet?
> I'm thinking of getting one but I'm not sure if i should buy extra screws



I'm pretty sure they fixed those early on. As far as I can tell, mine doesn't have any bent screws and I got it over 2 months ago.


----------



## Z0chary (Oct 10, 2015)

My Yuhu (bought from the cubicle labor day weekend) had no majorly bent screws, but a few slightly bent screws. I bought a complete hardware set from the cubicle to ensure that there wouldn't be a problem. While that isn't necessary it was nice having a set of 12 washers because my yuhu had 3 washers in total.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Oct 10, 2015)

How can I make this megaminx more stable? It has good enough corner cutting at my tensions, but it is very wobbly and unstable. It deforms way too much, which messes up my algorithms and even though it is my only problem with it (aside from the slightly bent pink screw) it is really frustrating me. I am looking at buying the dayan, but if I can fix the yuhu easily without spending money I would like to do so.


----------



## gokkar (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd try replacing that screw. The YuHu is a really stable feeling cube to me, so you shouldn't have issues with flexing and such unless you have your cube WAY too loose. I'd also tighten it up and see how it performs.


----------



## EMI (Oct 19, 2015)

Okay so I just got mine (actually ordered two, to go sure with the screws). The one I tried did have a bent screw. I replaced that screw, lubed all the screws, and tried a few different tensions (which always takes a while).

Well ... it sucks, don't get it 

The only usable tenisons are very loose ones. But even at tight tensions, it feels much too loose / wobbly / locky. With all the lubrication, the sides are very easy to turn, but you can't really do a solve without getting lock-ups every three turns.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Oct 19, 2015)

EMI said:


> Okay so I just got mine (actually ordered two, to go sure with the screws). The one I tried did have a bent screw. I replaced that screw, lubed all the screws, and tried a few different tensions (which always takes a while).
> 
> Well ... it sucks, don't get it
> 
> The only usable tenisons are very loose ones. But even at tight tensions, it feels much too loose / wobbly / locky. With all the lubrication, the sides are very easy to turn, but you can't really do a solve without getting lock-ups every three turns.



you could've ordered a screw set, it's only 2 dollars i think.


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've said this before, but people who seriously use the YuHu obviously have no real interest in Mega.


----------



## rj (Oct 24, 2015)

Really? I've used every kind of megaminx in existence, barring void, and I'm in love with my YuHu.


----------



## Siddharth (Nov 24, 2015)

Should i go with the yuhu megaminx and risk the bent screws issue or just go with the shengshou?
And have the bent screws issue gone on the megaminx in the market now?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 24, 2015)

Siddharth said:


> Should i go with the yuhu megaminx and risk the bent screws issue or just go with the shengshou?
> And have the bent screws issue gone on the megaminx in the market now?



I had no bent screws. I would say you should be safe. It's much better at reverse corner cutting than SS.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I had no bent screws. I would say you should be safe. It's much better at reverse corner cutting than SS.



Same with me no bent screws and my YuHu was a pre-ordered one.


----------



## Siddharth (Nov 24, 2015)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Siddharth (Nov 25, 2015)

And can the bent screws be straightened up with normal pliers?


----------



## Cubister (Sep 7, 2016)

Just a question out of curiosity. 

Anyone knows why the Yuhu 'R' is not available in chinese cubes stores?


----------



## Cubister (Sep 21, 2016)

I just bought a normal Yuhu (without 'R`) for a cheap price. The packaging is a little different from the 
card board box.

Out of the box it was very lose and wobbly. It was almost impossible to turn a layer using 1 finger without a lock up. I tried harder tensions which made it a tiny bit less wobbly but it still locked up frequently. 

I took it apart, removed the sticky grease, lubed and tensioned it and compared the pieces to detail photos from retailer websites. It is a legit Yuhu, without bent screws. After solving it a few times the lock ups remain. 

Right now it is a disappointment. I guess I should have listen more critical to the comments on cubicle and in this thread.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 21, 2016)

weird mine dosent lock i have mine so loose the centre came off once must be your rough turning style


----------



## Cubister (Sep 22, 2016)

You own the same non 'R' stickerless version?

Even if I place it on a table on the white side and give the grey layer a few pushes in one direction with 1 finger, as soon as I push the layer into the other direction it locks or catches. So no rough turning at all.

One thing I noticed is, the white and grey layers are tighter than the others. But when I try to loosen them further the screws come off.

I don't like the instability of the puzzle and the bumpiness when I turn a layer. I guess that causes the lock ups. This puzzle is not what I was looking for. I wait for reviews and especially comparisons with the new Funshi Lim, Shengshou Aurora and X-Man Galaxy Megaminxes.


----------

